# Recent deer mount



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a recent mount I finished. I took 2nd at the taxidermy competition with it.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

SWEET mount

Paul


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice nose job son, wish mine were that good.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I like the inquisitive look!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Great looking mount Brian!! Wish I could have been at the show.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. Maybe next year, Chris


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice job on the Whitetail Brian! Glad I got a chance to chat with you at the show.

Mike


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Mike, We had a good time, didn't we.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

WOW very nice!!


----------

